# Burning Dual Layer disks with Nero.



## obyone (Jun 22, 2003)

I was searching for information on burning DL with Nero and saw a lot of info that really had nothing to do with my question.

I just had a quick question though, Is there a special proceedure to burn a movie that's 7 gigs?

I was using the exact same proceedure that I use to burn reg 4.7 disks (burning a movie from files off my harddrive.) but the only difference is that, when Nero said my project was more than what a DVD 5 could handle, it asked if I wanted them compressed to fit. I said no. It pretty much said ok but you'll need a DVD 9 disk.

Ok, I put in a DVD+R DL disk. It encoded for 6 hours, and burned the disk. Nero even said it was successful. When I tried to play it on my PCs DVD playing software, it told me it didn't recognize the format. When I looked in My Computer, my PC saw the disk but said that it had a capacity of 0 MB and all of that was used. The disk does look like it was burned to capacity.

The DVDs I normally burn (Reg 4.7 gig) are DVD+R.

Any suggestions before I ruin another expensive DVD 9 disk?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

By Nero do you mean NeroVision (Express if ver.6)? Don't burn directly to disc, save to your HD as video files first. Then you can check to see if the encoding was done properly by playing from the folder created before you commit to disc.


----------



## obyone (Jun 22, 2003)

MysticEyes said:


> By Nero do you mean NeroVision (Express if ver.6)? Don't burn directly to disc, save to your HD as video files first. Then you can check to see if the encoding was done properly by playing from the folder created before you commit to disc.


Tried that...didn't work. My PC DVD player said it didn't recognize the format.

Not trying to sound like an A....you know what, so apologies in advance.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Ok, I put in a DVD+R DL disk. It encoded for 6 hours,* and burned the disk.* Nero even said it was successful. *When I tried to play it *on my PCs DVD playing software, it told me it didn't recognize the format.


You stated that you burned* a disc *and* it *would not play. Did you save the resultant video files, the VIDEO_TS folder, to your HD? So which is it that you PC player would not play, the video files off the HD or the disc you burned?


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Just a hint as far as a lot of people are concerned there is only one good quality dvd+r dl disc manufacturer VERBATIM...


----------



## obyone (Jun 22, 2003)

MysticEyes said:


> You stated that you burned* a disc *and* it *would not play. Did you save the resultant video files, the VIDEO_TS folder, to your HD? So which is it that you PC player would not play, the video files off the HD or the disc you burned?


I actually tried both.

I burned the disk first, 2 different PC DVD players said it didn't recognize the disk, then I tried encoding the files to my harddrive and playing them from there but that didn't work either.

FYI: 
I'm using Power DVD 5.0, 
Nero 6.6.0.8
Nero Visionexpress 3 version 3.1.0.0
I have a Pioneer DL DVD player/burner, 
the media I used was a HP Dual Layer DVD, 2.4 speed.

What do you do to make sure your DL DVDs burn successfully on Nero?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> What do you do to make sure your DL DVDs burn successfully on Nero?


Well if you can't play the resulant video files (VIDEO_TS) from your HD successfully that is a problem that will have to be addressed.

To burn files that do work ImgBurn (free) is the way to go. You would use ImgBurn's 'build' function to convert the files that Nero created into an ISO while determining the best spot for the layer break. That info will be stored in the companion MDS file which is created. Using ImgBurn's ISO write function, choose the MDS file (not the ISO) to start the burn.

http://forum.imgburn.com/index.php?showtopic=1777


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

And/or update your Nero packages to the last variant of version 6 for free
http://www.nero.com/nero6/eng/nero-up.php
Nero's updates do actually help to iron problems out.


----------



## obyone (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey...guess what? I updated my version of Nero, like you said, and encoded the files to my HD again. This time though, I encoded them directly to the HD instead of encoding an ISO file and......it works. So now here comes the real idiot question. Umm..how do I burn them to a DVD to make sure that it will work in a regular set-top DVD player?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

In what format is your video on your hard drive? How did you encode it?


----------



## obyone (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly...I don't know. I'm kinda a retard when it comes to burning DVDs...Its not like back in the day when I was an Ace at CD burning.

I just told NERO to write files to the Hard Drive. They did burn into a Video TS folder with some Video TS files, VTS files, and some other kind of filetype.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

obyone said:


> Honestly...I don't know. *I'm kinda a retard *when it comes to burning DVDs...Its not like back in the day when I was an Ace at CD burning.
> 
> I just told NERO to write files to the Hard Drive. They did burn into a Video TS folder with some Video TS files, VTS files, and some other kind of filetype.


I already gave you a link to the best program for DL burning and a guide.


----------



## obyone (Jun 22, 2003)

MysticEyes said:


> I already gave you a link to the best program for DL burning and a guide.


I tried that app. When choosing where to make the layer break, I get an error that it reached the end of the file. (Error attached)


----------

